# Fertige viruelle Maschinen für VirtualBox



## visu90 (10 November 2012)

Hi,
ich such mir schon übers Internet einen Wolf um mal endlich fertige virtuelle Maschienen für VirtualBox zu finden. Ich finde schon was aber des is alles Linux was ich finde, ich möchte aber Windows 7 als Virtuelle Maschine haben.
Weiß jemand wo ich eine Virtuelle Maschine mit Windows 7 downloaden kann. Wäre echt super wenn mir da jemand nen Tipp geben könnte.


----------



## Blockmove (10 November 2012)

Tja das ist so eine Sache mit Windows VMs und den Lizenzen. Eigentlich brauchst du für jede VM eine Lizenz.
Warum setzt du dir nicht selber eine auf? Ist doch in einer halben Stunde erledigt. Von Paragon gibt es auch eine nette Software mit der du deine aktuelle Windows-Umgebung in eine VM umziehen kannst.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## daschris (19 November 2012)

das gleiche gibts auch von VMware (Kostenlos): VMware converter
http://www.chip.de/downloads/VMware-vCenter-Converter_13002661.html

zu beachten ist immer nur wenn du einen reellen PC virtualisierst, dass du die Datenablage Festplatte (z.b. D) ausschliesst sonst wird die VM sehr gross...


----------



## mcert (16 Dezember 2012)

Nimmst dir ein Virtualisierungs Programm und dann eine Windows 7 Dvd und installierst das virtuell.


----------

